# We have blogs



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php

Open to all of our members. Write about your golf game! Blog about anything. Serious journalists? We may want to feature you.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Whoa! How in the heck did I miss that? COOL!!!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I've posted two blogs. Read'em I think I make a few good points.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good, D2! I need to go back, and finsd some of my tips, and put those in my blog.. I'll have to do that later though.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks 300 looking foreward to reading your tips.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Just got three entries up to start it off..


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

We added a new user group to the forum. 

"Official GF Blogger"

Looking for serious journalists to write blogs for us. The good ones will be advertised in weekly newsletter and throughout the network. 

User will get a custom user tag as well to identify him or her as a blogger. 

Pm me if interested.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess I need to learn what a blog is in the first place. I enjoy this forum and some guitar and photography forums I participate in and never feel they are lacking in people to talk to. I'm really not sure what a blog would do unless it would shorten my physical therapy sessions and get me back on the course.

Someone break it to me gently...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

A blog is, put simply, a small webpage where you can express your views about anything that you want, or just make your voice heard. Some people use one to make money, by reviewing products, or offering services. Others just use it to chat with people, and express what they feel about certain things going on in the world. It's basically a small forum..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks 300yards... Doesn't sound like something I have time for. Honestly, as much fun as I have with my friends in various forums, I'd rather post in forums to help them stimulate more conversation than for it to a tiny bit hidden in a blog. That's not to say blogs probably wouldn't have some value, but just not for me. At least, I don't see it yet...

I guess next I need to learn how to program the VCR, huh?


----------

